# Quick question??



## bekellog81 (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there a way to smoke cheese on a ECB? I would like to try it some time and just wondered if it would be possible.  I am also in the planning process of maybe building a smoker, but I never seem to get much info on pros and cons of the various types, and variations of smokers.  PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2006)

For block type cheese, freeze it first or you will end up with a very gooey mess. Some will wrap the cheese in cheese cloth, it's is porous enough to allow smoke to filter through ;but it will also keep things together so to speak when your smoker gets too hot and your cheese decides to head south  :P  :roll: Butcher and Packer Supply sells cheese that is processed to withstand being smoked without melting. This cheese is mostly used for adding to ground meats for sausages and the like.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't use a lot of charcoal. When we smoke cheese we use 3 to 5 briquettes and small chunks of wood for smoke. (you can do this even in an electric smoker with a cast iron smoke box)

If necessary to let out some of the heat, prop the lid open a little.

And smoke when it's coolest outside.


----------



## bekellog81 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.  I am going to have to try it out some time.  Glad to know that I do not nessarily need a new smoker, but one maybe in my future.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 21, 2006)

yo be81,
you can use wood chips in pie pan or store bought  throw away aluminum pan .

take pan ,
 with  ice pick and punch a few small holes
 for air circulation.

fill with wood chips [or sawdust if you have it]
maybe add a couple of lumps of charcoal.-
put shot of booze on chips.-
let sit a minute or two.-
light with match.-
let burn a minute or two.-
now be CAREFULL-----
smother fire in pan.-
chips shoud now smolder.-
place in smoker.---

this will not generate much heat---
this should give plenty of smoke!!


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 21, 2006)

I smoke cheese often; it really helps having a thermostat wired into the heating element and a Bradley smoke generator 

http://bradleysmoker.com/products/sm..._generator.htm 

If you plan to build a smoker, look into making it both electric and charcoal capable. I produce some delicious smoked cheese, peanuts and eggs using cold smoke. You will need to spend a little cash to get a smoke generator and thermostat, but the end result is well worth it. The possibilities are endless when you can set the temp to what you want and smoke using the generator or lump coal.


----------



## reflect (Mar 22, 2006)

I found with cheese that using harder cheese, like white cheddar, makes a better non-melting exierence. Of course keeping the tempature down around 125 degrees also helps  :oops: .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## dan-0 (Apr 5, 2006)

Smoking cheese in a ECB or other bullet smoker is really easy once you get the hang of it. first soak your hickory over night-you want maxumum smoke but mimum heat. 

now the hardest part is getting your coals going. start with three coals-you can always add more but three coles ussally works for me. 
make sure that the heat stays in the lower end of the "warm" side. 

To prevent  your cheese from melting let it set out four hours-makes it hard on the outside

when you add your favorite wood make sure that you dont use chunks-they will put off to much heat. use your pocket knife and whittle down your chunk of would-use the shavings.
shavings dont put off  near as much heat.

now you have to be real carfull and check the cheese ever 15 minutes  so to make sure that your cheese doesnt melt. the smoker should never be hot to the touch-you shoudnlt feel any heat at all.



Hope this helps
Dan


----------

